# chicago/milwaukee 2009?



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

******ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC******
JUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 
*********************************************

Solitos Car Show June 28th

Envious Car show (greenbay, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

We might start something up here in Green Bay. Right now we're trying get a car club organized, but its fairly difficult finding people who have lowriders and these types of cars, and who will be fairly reliable. But most likely we will have something next year.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 25 2008, 12:26 PM~11696411
> *We might start something up here in Green Bay.  Right now we're trying get a car club organized, but its fairly difficult finding people who have lowriders and these types of cars, and who will be fairly reliable.  But most likely we will have something next year.
> *


Please let me know, I would be willing to represent my club. I know there are alot others. Dropfest started small so you see what could happen. We'll push it down here if you need help.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 25 2008, 02:56 PM~11698116
> *Please let me know, I would be willing to represent my club. I know there are alot others. Dropfest started small so you see what could happen. We'll push it down here if you need help.
> *


Thank you. I really appreciate that. If we do, it will probably be something like the GoodTimes picnic at a park. We have to get things a little more organized first, but that's our goal for winter.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

And you know GOODTIMES will be there as well!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Anyone got any planned yet? We're working on ours for next year. No date set yet but will soon


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

What up this Ft. Wayne EXCLUSIVE Indiana chapter we gonna put a picnic together for local low riders but any one willing to come is more than welcome so come on down rep your club,eat some food,and show off your rides (cars and bikes)


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Jan 3 2009, 05:15 PM~12594741
> *What up this Ft. Wayne EXCLUSIVE Indiana chapter we gonna put a picnic together for local low riders but any one willing to come is more than welcome so come on down rep your club,eat some food,and show off your rides (cars and bikes)
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

hell yeah well be out there repen exclusive to the full look out for us summers commin


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: HOPE 09' IS A GOOD YEAR FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

so how many clubs can we count on bein there


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

tothetop fo the midwest


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jan 4 2009, 12:34 PM~12601742
> *:thumbsup: HOPE 09' IS A GOOD YEAR FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *


I hope so too!


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost+Sep 25 2008, 12:26 PM~11696411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi guys hope all is well and we will see you guys hopefully out there soon


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:biggrin: SOMOS UNO :biggrin: IS PLANNING TO THROW A PICNIC AND A SHOW THIS YEAR NO DATE SET YET WE WILL KEEP U UPDATED


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SolitoS Car Clubs 2nd annual car show falls on Sunday June 28th this year[/i]*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*<span style='font-family:Impact'>SolitoS C.C. location TBA*


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

GOODTIMES PICNIC WE'RE PLANNING ON SEPTEMBER AGAIN.. MORE INFO COMING SOON!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 13 2009, 07:00 PM~12695031
> *GOODTIMES PICNIC WE'RE PLANNING ON SEPTEMBER AGAIN.. MORE INFO COMING SOON!
> *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Jan 13 2009, 10:50 AM~12691241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

EXCLUSIVE FT.WAYNE WILL BE HAVIN A PICNIC THIS SUMMER IN FT.WAYNE INDIANA NOT SURE ON A DATE BUT BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR US BIG SHIT FOR 09'


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ill be at all the events after i can get my siht installed... so probably everything after mid april or early may


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jan 14 2009, 11:12 AM~12700907
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MAKE SURE DA DIRECTIONS ARE CORRECT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


i will :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

GOODTIMES MILWAUKEE PICNIC DATE SET! SEPTEMBER 20TH


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 17 2009, 04:36 PM~12734273
> *GOODTIMES MILWAUKEE PICNIC DATE SET! SEPTEMBER 20TH
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 13 2009, 12:54 PM~12691274
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>SolitoS C.C. location TBA
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 13 2009, 11:50 AM~12691241
> *SolitoS Car Clubs 2nd annual car show falls on Sunday June 28th this year[/i]
> *


  will be at both.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Jan 12 2009, 07:54 PM~12683706
> *:biggrin: SOMOS UNO  :biggrin:  IS PLANNING TO THROW  A PICNIC  AND A SHOW THIS YEAR NO DATE SET YET WE WILL  KEEP U  UPDATED
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 17 2009, 05:36 PM~12734273
> *GOODTIMES MILWAUKEE PICNIC DATE SET! SEPTEMBER 20TH
> *


ill be there


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

EXCLUSIVE Ft. Wayne will be havin one August some time towards the end but ill hit yall up with the exact date and directions


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Jan 18 2009, 12:19 PM~12740007
> *
> *


Yo Bibbs you guys doing anything this year with Ill State?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 22 2009, 05:30 PM~12784032
> *ill be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 17 2009, 03:36 PM~12734273
> *GOODTIMES MILWAUKEE PICNIC DATE SET! SEPTEMBER 20TH
> *


SOMOSUNO be dhere for shure :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

good times should be fun this year, i missed last year.. 

ill be there.. my car is still street only for this year or two, need work for it to be more show worthy


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

yeah we're hoping it gets alittle bigger each year. We will be having a KING OF MILWAUKEE hop this year also! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 23 2009, 05:01 PM~12794668
> *:thumbsup:
> *


got a few things to do to the 5th, but itll be there :biggrin: cant wait


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 23 2009, 01:46 PM~12792860
> *Yo Bibbs you guys doing anything this year with Ill State?
> *


we working on doing 2 picnics and one car show with them this year


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 23 2009, 05:59 PM~12796315
> *yeah we're hoping it gets alittle bigger each year. We will be having a KING OF MILWAUKEE hop this year also! :biggrin:
> *


cool i will hopp the 63 vert :0 :biggrin: goodtimes u no somos uno milwaukee got your back


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 5 2009, 06:37 PM~12917665
> *cool i will hopp the 63 vert  :0  :biggrin:  goodtimes u no somos uno milwaukee got your back
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 5 2009, 05:37 PM~12918206
> *Thanks bro :thumbsup:
> *




just dont forget that camera :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Feb 5 2009, 09:02 PM~12919067
> *just dont forget that camera  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: No problem


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 17 2009, 04:36 PM~12734273
> *GOODTIMES MILWAUKEE PICNIC DATE SET! SEPTEMBER 20TH
> *


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

cant wait for the cars shows to start.wish i had my 63 ready for shows


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Feb 5 2009, 07:02 PM~12919067
> *just dont forget that camera  :thumbsup:
> *


DONT FORGET THA CABLE :biggrin: :biggrin: TO HOOP


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Feb 7 2009, 09:19 PM~12938119
> *DONT FORGET THA CABLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  TO HOOP
> *


TO HOP


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> TO HOP
> [/quo :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Bump...Bump...Bump.........


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT FOR THE MIDWEST


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

YOU KNOW US WE SUPPORT THE SUPPORTERS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT bitches


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

mark your calenders envious car club car show aug 1st


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

we're still talking about it. But if we do throw a show, it will in July.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SOUTHSIDECRUISERS AND SELECTIVESTYLES 1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR APRIL 26,
WE STILL WORKING THE LOCATION,WILL POST SOON


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 8 2009, 04:19 PM~12942655
> *YOU KNOW US WE SUPPORT THE SUPPORTERS
> *


*X MOTHERFUCKEN 2*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 14 2009, 09:33 PM~13005375
> *SOUTHSIDECRUISERS AND SELECTIVESTYLES 1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR APRIL 26,
> WE STILL WORKING THE LOCATION,WILL POST SOON
> *


 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 14 2009, 08:33 PM~13005375
> *SOUTHSIDECRUISERS AND SELECTIVESTYLES 1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR APRIL 26,
> WE STILL WORKING THE LOCATION,WILL POST SOON
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 8 2009, 05:19 PM~12942655
> *YOU KNOW US WE SUPPORT THE SUPPORTERS
> *


hell yes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WE WILL HE HAVING OUR 3ANNUAL CAR SHOW ON AUG 8TH 2009. MORE INFO WILL BE AVALIABLE LATER ON.. MARK THAT DATE.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Feb 19 2009, 01:59 PM~13050044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## twekd1 (Dec 27, 2005)

i want winter to end!!!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Ok guys heres a list starting at the earliest shows and picnics.

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 3rd

El Barrio Picnic May 3rd

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

Solitos Car Show June 28th

Envious Car show (greenbay, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 19 2009, 06:23 PM~13052824
> *Ok guys heres a list starting at the earliest shows and picnics.
> 
> southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 28th
> ...



SOUTHSIDECRUISERS & SELECTIVESTYLES PICNIC APRIL 26


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 19 2009, 07:30 PM~13052903
> *SOUTHSIDECRUISERS &  SELECTIVESTYLES  PICNIC APRIL 26
> *


oops sorry corrected


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

HERE'S THE FLIER ON OUR PICNIC...HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

El Barrio CC is having its annual get together(picnic)on may 3 at Labagh Woods grove one. :thumbsup: Flyer coming soon!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Feb 20 2009, 05:32 PM~13062010
> *El Barrio CC is having its annual get together(picnic)on may 3 at Labagh Woods grove one. :thumbsup: Flyer coming soon!!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


just updated the list


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

******ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC******
JUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 
*********************************************

Solitos Car Show June 28th

Envious Car show (greenbay, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Lets keep adding to that list!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Feb 13 2009, 01:26 PM~12994601
> *mark your calenders envious car club car show aug 1st
> *


SOMOSUNO BE TH  ERE NO METTER WHAT


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Feb 19 2009, 11:59 AM~13050044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AYI ESTEREMOS PORKY CON TODO :guns: :guns:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

UPDATED FLIER WITH LOCATION :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres our flyer!!! :biggrin: 








:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 13 2009, 12:50 PM~12691241
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>SolitoS C.C. location TBA
> *


STREETSTYLE WILL BE AT BOTH


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

ORALE TIME TO GET MY STANKIN LANKON CLEANED UP N READY HAHA WASA HOMEBOYz ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Feb 23 2009, 08:04 PM~13089897
> *ORALE TIME TO GET MY STANKIN LANKON CLEANED UP N READY HAHA WASA HOMEBOYz ...
> *


WHAT UP DUKE?? I GOT SOME HYDRAULIC PARTS FOR SALE IF YOU NEED SOME


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

is it summer yet? :uh:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

I CANT WAIT FOR WINTER TO BE OVER!!! SO I CAN CRUISE IN MY NEW CAR. SEE YOU SOON


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

WASA LAZY LET ME WAZ GOOD N SHIT..U GOT MY NUMBER HOMEBOY HIT ME UP....


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 20 2009, 04:31 PM~13062495
> *
> Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7
> 
> ...


LOCATION ON THIS??? uffin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Feb 25 2009, 04:17 AM~13105636
> *WASA LAZY LET ME WAZ GOOD N SHIT..U GOT MY NUMBER HOMEBOY HIT ME UP....
> *


LOST YOUR NUMBER CAUSE I GOT A NEW PHONE & A NEW NUMBER.... PM SENT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Mar 4 2009, 11:29 AM~13177394
> *LOST YOUR NUMBER CAUSE I GOT A NEW PHONE & A NEW NUMBER.... PM SENT
> *


  hey pm me your number homie.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Feb 23 2009, 09:59 AM~13084992
> *Heres our flyer!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be there


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

man I can't wait to fire up the new grill :cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 4 2009, 05:01 PM~13181126
> *man I can't wait to fire up the new grill :cheesy:
> *


Don't forget to call me when you do... :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 4 2009, 09:18 PM~13183391
> *Don't forget to call me when you do... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2LOW66 (Feb 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 4 2009, 06:01 PM~13181126
> *man I can't wait to fire up the new grill :cheesy:
> *


 HOW ABOUT THIS WEEKEND?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2LOW66_@Mar 5 2009, 08:34 AM~13188281
> *:biggrin:        HOW ABOUT THIS WEEKEND?????????? :biggrin:
> *


holy crap he posted something.. :0


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 5 2009, 07:52 AM~13188366
> *holy crap he posted something.. :0
> *


Mama sent him to the man cave !!! :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2LOW66_@Mar 5 2009, 06:34 AM~13188281
> *:biggrin:        HOW ABOUT THIS WEEKEND?????????? :biggrin:
> *


  ACA CABRON


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

together chicago picnics http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461333


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

together & Pura Familia
PICNIC, SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009 AT BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN AVE. & WOLF RD.)

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNICJUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 

Solitos Car Show June 28th

Envious Car show (greenbay, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Mexican Fiesta Car show (Milwaukee)
August 28th

together and Pura Familia
PICNIC,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 05 2009 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS 

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th

LIST JUST UPDATED LETS KEEP IT GROWING!!


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 10 2009, 02:36 PM~13238148
> *southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th
> 
> N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

AIGH COO I GOT IT LAZY.....AND AS FOR THAT CAR SHOW/PICNIC DATE LIST....LOOKz LIKE I GOTTA START REQUESTING DAYz OFF OF WORK LMAO HAHA


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 10 2009, 03:36 PM~13238148
> *southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th
> 
> N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd
> ...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

something wrong with the list bobby?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought the envious show was in Appleton?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 11 2009, 11:52 AM~13247739
> *I thought the envious show was in Appleton?
> *


it could be maybe i looked at the flyer wrong, I'll double check


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13241050
> *
> *


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIES N.I.L.A SHOW IS ON THE MAY 2ND WE CHANGED IT SO WE COULD ROLL TO EL BARRIO'S GET TOGETHER BUT IT LOOKS GOOD FOR THIS SUMMER !!! WATCH OUT FOR "CRUIZIN IN STYLE'S" SHOW COMIN SOON WITH MORE INFO :thumbsup: WE WILL TRY TO HIT THE MOST WE CAN GOT RID OF SOME RIDERS BUT WILL BE BACK HARDER


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Mar 11 2009, 03:57 PM~13250973
> *THAT'S RIGHT HOMIES N.I.L.A SHOW IS ON THE MAY 2ND WE CHANGED IT SO WE COULD ROLL TO EL BARRIO'S GET TOGETHER BUT IT LOOKS GOOD FOR THIS SUMMER !!!    WATCH OUT FOR "CRUIZIN IN STYLE'S" SHOW COMIN SOON WITH MORE INFO  :thumbsup: WE WILL TRY TO HIT THE MOST WE CAN GOT RID OF SOME RIDERS BUT WILL BE BACK HARDER
> *


 U KNOW WE WILL BE THERE TRYING TO GO TO ALL SHOWS POSSIBLE THIS YEAR WE NEED TO BE TOGETHER TO MAKE MIDWEST LOWRIDER STRONGER


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Mar 11 2009, 03:57 PM~13250973
> *THAT'S RIGHT HOMIES N.I.L.A SHOW IS ON THE MAY 2ND WE CHANGED IT SO WE COULD ROLL TO EL BARRIO'S GET TOGETHER BUT IT LOOKS GOOD FOR THIS SUMMER !!!    WATCH OUT FOR "CRUIZIN IN STYLE'S" SHOW COMIN SOON WITH MORE INFO  :thumbsup: WE WILL TRY TO HIT THE MOST WE CAN GOT RID OF SOME RIDERS BUT WILL BE BACK HARDER
> *


 :biggrin: YES SIRRRRRRRR


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Mar 11 2009, 03:57 PM~13250973
> *THAT'S RIGHT HOMIES N.I.L.A SHOW IS ON THE MAY 2ND WE CHANGED IT SO WE COULD ROLL TO EL BARRIO'S GET TOGETHER BUT IT LOOKS GOOD FOR THIS SUMMER !!!    WATCH OUT FOR "CRUIZIN IN STYLE'S" SHOW COMIN SOON WITH MORE INFO  :thumbsup: WE WILL TRY TO HIT THE MOST WE CAN GOT RID OF SOME RIDERS BUT WILL BE BACK HARDER
> *


thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 11 2009, 10:16 AM~13247408
> *something wrong with the list bobby?
> *


I don't think the Mexican Fiesta date is correct. Maybe one of the Milwaukee Chapter will let us all know. They are pretty sure of the DrunkFest date,though. :0 
:dunno:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 12 2009, 07:18 PM~13263058
> *I don't think the Mexican Fiesta date is correct. Maybe one of the Milwaukee Chapter will let us all know. They are pretty sure of the DrunkFest date,though. :0
> :dunno:
> *


 yeah it was more of a guess just knowing about what time the show is every year.. drunkfest funny


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## 2LOW66 (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 12 2009, 08:11 PM~13263502
> *yeah it was more of a guess just knowing about what time the show is every year.. drunkfest funny
> *


FYI MEXICAN FIESTA IS 8/22/09 :cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

together & Pura Familia
PICNIC, SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009 AT BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN AVE. & WOLF RD.)

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNICJUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 

Solitos Car Show June 28th

Envious Car show (greenbay, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Mexican Fiesta Car show (Milwaukee)
August 22th

together and Pura Familia
PICNIC,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 05 2009 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS 

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Updated


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

could u post where all those shows and picnics are gonna be at cause EXCLUSIVE will be there no doubt thanks much apreciated


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 13 2009, 09:33 AM~13268632
> *could u post where all those shows and picnics are gonna be at cause EXCLUSIVE will be there no doubt thanks much apreciated
> *


are you looking just for cities or exact addresses? Cause I don't know exact addresses


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Old School Members Only first annual picnic is set for Aug, 16th flyer coming up soon


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 11 2009, 09:52 AM~13247739
> *I thought the envious show was in Appleton?
> *


............ its in menasha at the saberlanes not in greenbay hopefully more lowriders show up we had a descent turn out last year even with bad weather


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Northweat Indiana 1st annual lowrider banquet brought to you by Sueno Divinos car club with chicagoland hottest R&B and Oldies band TOGETHER November 14 2009 Flyer coming soon


_________________Sueno Divinos Car Club Gary Indiana ___________________


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

together & Pura Familia
PICNIC, SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009 AT BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN AVE. & WOLF RD.)

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNICJUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 

Solitos Car Show June 28th

Envious Car show (menasha, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Old school members only Picnic Aug 16th

Mexican Fiesta Car show (Milwaukee)
August 22th

together and Pura Familia
PICNIC,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 05 2009 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS 

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th

New updated list, it's looking good lets keep them coming :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 18 2009, 07:06 AM~13313730
> *southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th
> 
> N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd
> ...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Members Only C.C. Car show June 6th

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

together & Pura Familia
PICNIC, SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009 AT BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN AVE. & WOLF RD.)

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNICJUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 

Solitos Car Show June 28th

Envious Car show (menasha, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Old school members only Picnic Aug 16th

Mexican Fiesta Car show (Milwaukee)
August 22th

together and Pura Familia
PICNIC,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 05 2009 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS 

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th

Looking good


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 18 2009, 05:25 PM~13317723
> *southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th
> 
> N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd
> ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

looks good and just cities still chippin


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY CHI-TOWN 
PICNIC SUNDAY SEP. 06 2009. 

MORE INFO. TO COME


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

A chi town just putting it out we r having a car show on july 18th in blue island on sat . free lunch and soda and water i will post fliers soon peace and thank you if u can attend


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 27 2009, 02:13 AM~13404494
> *A chi town just putting it out we r having a car show on july 18th in blue island on sat . free lunch and soda and water i will post fliers soon peace and thank you if u can attend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Members Only C.C. Car show June 6th

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

together & Pura Familia
PICNIC, SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009 AT BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN AVE. & WOLF RD.)

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNICJUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 

Solitos Car Show June 28th

Uce C.C. Car show (Chicago) July 18th

Envious Car show (menasha, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Old school members only Picnic Aug 16th

Mexican Fiesta Car show (Milwaukee)
August 22th

together and Pura Familia
PICNIC,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 05 2009 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS 

Rollerz Only Picnic (chicago) Sept 6th

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th

updated


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C. PIC-NIC SUNDAY JULY 12, 2009 BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN & WOLF RD.)

FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW HOSTED BY : PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C. AUG. 30, 2009 MORE INFO. COMING SOON


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Members Only C.C. Car show June 6th

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

together & Pura Familia
PICNIC, SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009 AT BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN AVE. & WOLF RD.)

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNICJUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 

Solitos Car Show June 28th

PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C. PIC-NIC SUNDAY JULY 12, 2009 BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN & WOLF RD.)

Uce C.C. Car show (Chicago) July 18th

Envious Car show (menasha, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Old school members only Picnic Aug 16th

Mexican Fiesta Car show (Milwaukee)
August 22th

together and Pura Familia
PICNIC,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 05 2009 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS 

Rollerz Only Picnic (chicago) Sept 6th

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th

updated 3-31-09


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Jan 3 2009, 05:15 PM~12594741
> *What up this Ft. Wayne EXCLUSIVE Indiana chapter we gonna put a picnic together for local low riders but any one willing to come is more than welcome so come on down rep your club,eat some food,and show off your rides (cars and bikes)
> *


HEY WHATS THE STATUS ON YOU GUYS GETTING TOGETHER IF TIME PERMITS ME I WILL MAKE THE 95 MINUTE TRIP FROM MICHIGAN CITY


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Mar 27 2009, 09:15 PM~13412413
> *PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C. PIC-NIC  SUNDAY JULY 12, 2009  BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN & WOLF RD.)
> 
> FESTIVAL AZTECA  CAR SHOW HOSTED BY : PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C.  AUG. 30, 2009    MORE INFO. COMING SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 31 2009, 09:32 AM~13442530
> *southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th
> 
> N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd
> ...


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

HITEMHARD's CAR CLUB 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW JULY 11 IN CICERO.ITS A SAT HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT.WILL POST FLYER LATER. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Apr 3 2009, 02:46 PM~13476650
> *HITEMHARD's CAR CLUB  3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW JULY 11 IN CICERO.ITS A SAT HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT.WILL POST FLYER LATER. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU GOT GOING FOR THE HOP?


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: DETAILS SOON


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Members Only C.C. Car show June 6th

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

together & Pura Familia
PICNIC, SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009 AT BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN AVE. & WOLF RD.)

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNICJUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 

Solitos Car Show June 28th

HITEMHARD's CAR CLUB 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW JULY 11 
(Cicero)

PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C. PIC-NIC SUNDAY JULY 12, 2009 BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN & WOLF RD.)

Uce C.C. Car show (Chicago) July 18th

Envious Car show (menasha, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Old school members only Picnic Aug 16th

Mexican Fiesta Car show (Milwaukee)
August 22th

together and Pura Familia
PICNIC,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 05 2009 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS 

Rollerz Only Picnic (chicago) Sept 6th

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th

Updated 4-4-09


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks homie!

i need to make it to these... although they will probably kick out a bagged car!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 4 2009, 10:20 PM~13485390
> *thanks homie!
> 
> i need to make it to these... although they will probably kick out a bagged car!
> *


what do you think this is?? and he's part of our club


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Apr 3 2009, 01:46 PM~13476650
> *HITEMHARD's CAR CLUB  3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW JULY 11 IN CICERO.ITS A SAT HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT.WILL POST FLYER LATER. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

I would like to get some info on nothern Wisconsin- green bay area shows, if theres any more than the one I already know about, and the more exclusive chicago events. 
Like these: Envious Car show (menasha, Wi) Aug 1st
Rollerz Only Picnic (chicago) Sept 6th
Uce C.C. Car show (Chicago) July 18th
and when is the Majestic picnic Chicago?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

Suenos Divinos 1st Annual Lowrider Banquet

Join us to close out the 09 Lowrider Season!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 5 2009, 08:50 AM~13487587
> *what do you think this is?? and he's part of our club
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Double-A_@Apr 5 2009, 02:58 PM~13489340
> *I would like to get some info on nothern Wisconsin- green bay area shows, if theres any more than the one I already know about, and the more exclusive chicago events.
> Like these: Envious Car show (menasha, Wi) Aug 1st
> Rollerz Only Picnic (chicago) Sept 6th
> ...


More info on our picnic will be coming soon.


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 5 2009, 09:10 PM~13491202
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 7 2009, 06:08 PM~13510688
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

*TICKETS GO ON SALE AT OUR PICNIC SUNDAY, MAY 3*


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT for the midwest


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 5 2009, 07:50 AM~13487587
> *what do you think this is?? and he's part of our club
> 
> 
> ...



ive seen this in person when i first met up with you guys in my buick.. 

clean car, CLEAN air install... i love it!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Apr 8 2009, 04:34 PM~13519757
> *TICKETS GO ON SALE AT OUR PICNIC SUNDAY, MAY 3
> 
> 
> ...


everyone invited? cause if so I'm gonna try to attend


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT FOR MY MIDWEST PEEPS


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 9 2009, 03:33 PM~13530565
> *everyone invited? cause if so I'm gonna try to attend
> *


yep!First come bases,cuz seats are limited. :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madmanmone61 (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GICruiser_@Apr 5 2009, 08:42 PM~13490908
> *Suenos Divinos 1st Annual Lowrider Banquet
> 
> Join us to close out the 09 Lowrider Season!
> ...


ttt


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1st Annual Lowrider Banquet</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>Join us to closeout the '09 Lowrider Season!

Dinner/Dance Plenty of music!

Band - Together Chicagoland's #1 Oldies/R&B/Latin Band
Dj - Jam Trax


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

so this is in chicago on may 3rd exclusive wont be there but i will and will there be any bikes and trikes showin


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Apr 16 2009, 09:39 AM~13592760
> *El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3
> 
> so this is in chicago on may 3rd exclusive wont be there but i will and will there be any bikes and trikes showin
> *


Yes open to everyone


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

where is the N.I.L.A show on may 2nd?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

this how we do it in cali;;;big AL said it;;;


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Apr 16 2009, 08:57 AM~13592921
> *Yes open to everyone
> *


anybody now where at in chicago


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Mar 6 2009, 04:41 AM~13198849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: august 09 ,[email protected] PARK,SOUTHSIDECRUISERS SHOW . BE THERE OR YOU WILL MISS IT.MORE INFO SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 19 2009, 05:01 PM~13623737
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: august 09 ,[email protected] PARK,SOUTHSIDECRUISERS  SHOW .  BE THERE OR YOU WILL MISS IT.MORE INFO SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 19 2009, 06:01 PM~13623737
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: august 09 ,[email protected] PARK,SOUTHSIDECRUISERS  SHOW .  BE THERE OR YOU WILL MISS IT.MORE INFO SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Nice venue, cant wait to see the details


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Just to be sure, is the N.I.L.A show on the 2nd, or 3rd of May? I think i 've seen both dates posted......


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Apr 19 2009, 06:49 PM~13623658
> *anybody now where at in chicago
> *


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Apr 19 2009, 09:32 PM~13626604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Apr 20 2009, 07:08 AM~13628622
> *TTT!!! :biggrin:
> *


im grounded cant go............ :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k qvo vince


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 19 2009, 08:59 PM~13626129
> *Just to be sure, is the N.I.L.A show on the 2nd, or 3rd of May? I think i 've seen both dates posted......
> *


MAY 2ND HOMIE AT THE SUNDANCE SALOON 300 LAKEHURST ST WAUKEGAN IL 60087 FROM 9-5PM. DJ,FOOD EVEN A BEER GARDEN WILL BE THERE TOO.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif august 09 ,[email protected] PARK,SOUTHSIDECRUISERS SHOW . BE THERE OR YOU WILL MISS IT.MORE INFO SOON biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif cool.gif cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

what time is the el barrio picnic?


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 21 2009, 05:53 PM~13645778
> *what time is the el barrio picnic?
> *


sunrise to sunset


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Apr 22 2009, 06:03 PM~13658509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where in Ill is that? chicago?


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 22 2009, 04:35 PM~13658858
> *where in Ill is that? chicago?
> *


Yep, Chicago. It says so RIGHT ON THE FLYER!!!!!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 22 2009, 06:56 PM~13659056
> *Yep, Chicago. It says so RIGHT ON THE FLYER!!!!!!!
> *


oops


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

southside & selectivestyles Picnic April 26th

N.I.L.A. Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

Members Only C.C. Car show June 6th

Dropfrest (appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

together & Pura Familia
PICNIC, SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009 AT BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN AVE. & WOLF RD.)

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNICJUNE 20TH 
BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods 

Solitos Car Show June 28th

HITEMHARD's CAR CLUB 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW JULY 11 
(Cicero)

PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C. PIC-NIC SUNDAY JULY 12, 2009 BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN & WOLF RD.)

Uce C.C. Car show (Chicago) July 18th

Envious Car show (menasha, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

Selective styles Car show, Toyota park, Aug 9

Old school members only Picnic Aug 16th

Mexican Fiesta Car show (Milwaukee)
August 22th

together and Pura Familia
PICNIC,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 05 2009 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS 

Rollerz Only Picnic (chicago) Sept 6th

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th

Updated 4-22-09


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

*TICKETS GO ON SALE AT OUR PICNIC SUNDAY, MAY 3*


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

*TICKETS GO ON SALE AT OUR PICNIC SUNDAY, MAY 3*


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 22 2009, 05:56 PM~13659056
> *Yep, Chicago. It says so RIGHT ON THE FLYER!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Apr 22 2009, 09:01 PM~13660343
> *TICKETS GO ON SALE AT OUR PICNIC SUNDAY, MAY 3
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be buying mine there!


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 23 2009, 08:35 AM~13664714
> *I'll be buying mine there!
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Apr 22 2009, 09:23 PM~13661377
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: you still goin on sunday? even if it rains?


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 23 2009, 01:53 PM~13667884
> *:uh: you still goin on sunday? even if it rains?
> *


Probably not :angry: Tough guy

My car leaks


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................

N.I.L.A.

Cinco De Mayo car show May 2nd

El Barrio annual get together (picnic) on May 3

TRANSMISSION ART AT MANIFEST URBAN ARTS FEASTIVAL CAR SHOW MAY 15, 2009

If it has wheels car show Saturday, May 16 at West Ley High School, North Lake IL.



Fire Fighter Benefit Car Show Saturday May 23 At Grant Park

Members Only C.C.

Car show June 6th

Dropfrest (Appleton, Wi) June 5,6,7

Together & Pura Familia PICNIC, SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009 AT BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN AVE. & WOLF RD.

)

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 20TH BEING HELD AT Catherine Chevalier Woods

Solitos Car Show June 28th Sharky in Round Lake IL.



M.U.L. 5TH. ANNUAL CAR SHOW SUNDAY JUNE 28TH.

2009 AT HUMBOLT PARK 

HIT’EM HARD CAR SHOW SAT JULY 11, 2009 at 34TH AND LARAMIE IN CICERO.SHOW STARTS AT 9 TO 4 PM .



Hot Import Nights Saturday July 11th.



PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C. PIC-NIC SUNDAY JULY 12, 2009 BEMIS WOODS (OGDEN & WOLF RD.

)

Uce C.C.

Car show (Chicago) July 18th

Dub Show McCormick Place Saturday August 1

Envious Car show (menasha, Wi) Aug 1st

Symple Creations aug 8th

AUGUST 09 ,[email protected] PARK, SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS CAR SHOW

Old school members only Picnic Aug 16th

Mexican Fiesta Car show (Milwaukee) August 22th

Together and Pura Familia PICNIC,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 05 2009 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS

Rollerz Only Picnic (chicago) Sept 6th

Goodtimes Picnic Sept 20th

FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW IN MAYWOOD IL. HOSTED BY : PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C. AUG. 30, 2009 MORE INFO.

COMING SOON

EL BARRIO CAR CLUB 20 YEAR’S ANNIVERSARY BANQUET



SEE YOU ALL THERE THIS SUMMER AND MORE INFO. TO COME...................


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Apr 29 2009, 09:27 AM~13726945
> *DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................
> 
> N.I.L.A.
> ...


NICE  thanks porky!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

N.I.L.A show tomorrow who's going? I can't make it (got a funeral to attend) my the rest of goodtimes will be there. Who else goin? :cheesy:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

A GOODTIME at the N.I.L.A show today. After a week of shitty weather, it was a great day today...................


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 2 2009, 11:24 PM~13768000
> *A GOODTIME at the N.I.L.A show today. After a week of shitty weather, it was a great day today...................
> *


X2 :biggrin: 

a few pics from the show



























































































:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I was on my way to El Barrio picnic when I got a call from Louies 90 telling me that the cops asked everyone to leave. I take it they didn't have the correct permits or something like that. Somos Uno Waukegan and Viejitos got together in Wadsworth to finish grillin' the food and drink some refreshments. Here's a couple of pics...
Battery went dead on my camera


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Jan 3 2009, 05:15 PM~12594741
> *What up this Ft. Wayne EXCLUSIVE Indiana chapter we gonna put a picnic together for local low riders but any one willing to come is more than welcome so come on down rep your club,eat some food,and show off your rides (cars and bikes)
> *



When and Where ??????????


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Bumpin this, so poeople know what's goin on............


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 15 2009, 09:30 PM~13900824
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 3 2009, 05:11 PM~13772119
> *I was on my way to El Barrio picnic when I got a call from Louies 90 telling me that the cops asked everyone to leave. I take it they didn't have the correct permits or something like that. Somos Uno Waukegan and Viejitos got together in Wadsworth to finish grillin' the food and drink some refreshments. Here's a couple of pics...
> Battery went dead on my camera
> 
> ...


NICE PICS BOBBY I HAD A GOOD TIME THAT DAY


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................

N.I.L.A.
Cinco De Mayo car show *MAY 2nd*

EL BARRIO PICNIC
Annual get together on *MAY 3*

TRANSMISSION ART
At Manifest Urban Arts Festival Car Show *MAY 15, 2009*

IF IT HAS WHEELS CAR SHOW
at West Ley High School, North Lake IL. Saturday, *MAY 16* 

FIRE FIGHTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW 
At Grant Park Saturday, *MAY 23*

MEMBERS ONLY C.C.
Car show *JUNE 6th*

DROPFEST
(Appleton, Wi) *JUNE 5,6,7*

TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA PICNIC
At Bemis Woods (Ogden Ave. & Wolf Rd.) *SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009* 

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC 
At Catherine Chevalier Woods *JUNE 20TH*

SOLITOS CAR SHOW
Sharky in Round Lake, IL. *JUNE 28th*

M.U.L. 5TH. ANNUAL CAR SHOW
At Humbolt Park Sunday, *JUNE 28TH, 2009* 

HIT’EM HARD CAR SHOW 
At 34th and Laramie in Cicero. Show Starts at 9 to 4 PM Saturday *JULY 11, 2009*

HOT IMPORT NIGHTS
Saturday *JULY 11th*

PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C. PICNIC 
Bemis Woods (Ogden & Wolf Rd.) SUNDAY *JULY 12, 2009* 

UCE C.C. CAR Show 
(Chicago) *JULY 18th*

DUB SHOW
McCormick Place Saturday *AUGUST 1*

ENVIOUS CAR SHOW
(Menasha, Wi) *AUGUST 1st*

SYMPLE CREATIONS
*AUGUST 8th*

SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS CAR SHOW
At Toyota Park *AUGUST 09 ,2009*

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC
*AUGUST 16th*

MEXICAN FIESTA CAR SHOW
(Milwaukee) *AUGUST 22th*

TOGETHER AND PURA FAMILIA PICNIC
At Catherine Chevalier Woods Saturday, *SEPTEMBER 05 2009*

ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC
(Chicago) *SEPTEMBER 6th*

GOODTIMES PICNIC
*SEPTEMBER 20th*

FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW
Hosted by: PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C.
In Maywood IL. *AUGUST 30, 2009* 
More info coming soon.

EL BARRIO CAR CLUB 20 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
Biagio! Banquets Chicago, IL Saturday, *NOVEMBER 14TH*

SUEÑOS DIVINOS CAR CLUB LOWRIDER BANQUET
In East Chicago, IN Saturday, *NOVEMBER 14TH*

SEE YOU ALL THERE THIS SUMMER AND MORE INFO. TO COME...................


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 19 2009, 07:51 PM~13940380
> *DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................
> 
> N.I.L.A
> ...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 19 2009, 08:51 PM~13940380
> *DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

YOUR INVITED TO THE 
CHICAGO DUBS & DIMES CUSTOM CAR & MOTORCYCLE SHOW & SOUND COMPITION, CONCERT, AND BIKINI CONTEST SUNDAY JUNE 21ST @ PAMPERED AUTO 6360 W. EMERALD PKWY MONEE, IL. THOUSANDS EXPECTED TO BE IN ATTENDANCE.

TO PRE REGISTER YOUR CUSTOM VEHICAL TODAY BY TEXTING YOUR NAME AND TYPE OF VEHICAL TO 773-297-4786
PRE REGISTRATION CUT OF IS 6-14-09

IF YOUR A FEMALE THAT WOULD LOVE TO BE SHOWCASED IN THE SHOW AS A BIKINI MODEL AND PUT ON THE NEXT CHICAGO DUBS & DIMES DVD EMAIL YOUR PHOTO AND CONTACT INFO TO [email protected] 

IF YOU WANT VENDOR SPACE AT THE EVENT FOR $100 CALL REESE @ 773-392-6273

LIVE PERFORMANCES FROM 
WILD STYLE, LEOSKI D, THE EX, FOR MORE INFO ON THE EX MUSIC PLEASE LOG ONTO www.myspace.com/80theexperiment PHEAVE, RIO, BO DEAL, 89 COLD STILL, RUBBIE CRYSTILE, P PLUS, J VON, DL JOHNSON, JAY WATERS, G-MAR, BIG HUSS, CONNECTED FELLAZ & RIGGZ
SHOW TIME STARTS AT 1PM

CHECK OUT THIS CLIP FROM MY NEW DVD CHICAGO DUBS & DIMES VOL2. WHICH WILL BE ON SALE AT THE SHOW!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 21 2009, 06:10 AM~13955807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: CHILLIN


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 19 2009, 08:51 PM~13940380
> *DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................

<s>N.I.L.A.
Cinco De Mayo car show MAY 2nd</s>

<s>EL BARRIO PICNIC
Annual get together on MAY 3</s>

<s>TRANSMISSION ART
At Manifest Urban Arts Festival Car Show MAY 15, 2009</s>

<s>IF IT HAS WHEELS CAR SHOW
at West Ley High School, North Lake IL. Saturday, MAY 16</s>

<s>FIRE FIGHTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW
At Grant Park Saturday, MAY 23</s>

See everyone at the next event!</span>*


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

All these events on the same day  



> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@May 25 2009, 06:03 PM~13992831
> *
> 
> 
> ...





HIT’EM HARD CAR SHOW SAT JULY 11, 2009 at 34TH AND LARAMIE IN CICERO.SHOW STARTS AT 9 TO 4 PM .



Hot Import Nights Saturday July 11th. Show from 4 - 11


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 25 2009, 06:58 AM~13989023
> *DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................
> 
> <s>N.I.L.A.
> ...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 25 2009, 06:58 AM~13989023
> *DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................
> 
> <s>N.I.L.A.
> ...



TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 25 2009, 06:58 AM~13989023
> *DAYS TO ENJOY WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS THIS SUMMER......................................
> 
> <s>N.I.L.A.
> ...



TTT


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

cant wait till july :cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Apr 22 2009, 06:03 PM~13658509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

To all Wisconsin, Illinois, Midwest and all other surrounding riders and clubs: A big change to our 3rd annual picnic this year. Same date and location, but with an added perk for us riders. An updated flyer is in the works. This will not be a disappointment!!! It will be worth the wait!!! Especially for us Wisconsin riders. Use this as motivation to have your ride or rides ready for our picnic.................


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 1 2009, 05:58 PM~14065183
> *TTT
> *



hey homies can u put da locations 4 those who dont have dem down yet and fees if there are any thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Jun 2 2009, 09:02 PM~14076989
> *hey homies  can u put da locations 4 those who dont have dem down yet and fees if there are any  thanks homies :biggrin:
> *



Goodtimers picnic is free !!!! I hope all of you can join us !!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 3 2009, 03:14 PM~14084667
> *Goodtimers picnic is free !!!! I hope all of you can join us !!!
> *


_You know SolitoS will be there MI Bobby_


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 3 2009, 04:14 PM~14084667
> *Goodtimers picnic is free !!!! I hope all of you can join us !!!
> *


thanks Bobby! We got big things planned for ours in the works as we speak! :0


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 3 2009, 02:14 PM~14084667
> *Goodtimers picnic is free !!!! I hope all of you can join us !!!
> *



You think riders will come out this year Bobby?.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok, riders. Here is our updated flyer:......................


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 4 2009, 04:08 AM~14091194
> *Ok, riders. Here is our updated flyer:......................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOWRIDER COVERAGE :0


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 4 2009, 06:15 AM~14091332
> *:0 LOWRIDER COVERAGE :0
> *


Fokkin' A
Lowrider Magazine Coverage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 4 2009, 06:24 PM~14097266
> *Fokkin' A
> Lowrider Magazine Coverage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



TTT.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA PICNIC
At Bemis Woods (Ogden Ave. & Wolf Rd.) SATURDAY *JUNE 13 2009*

ORIGINALES 4 LIFE 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC
At Catherine Chevalier Woods *JUNE 20TH*

SOLITOS CAR SHOW
Sharky in Round Lake, IL. *JUNE 28th*

M.U.L. 5TH. ANNUAL CAR SHOW
At Humbolt Park Sunday, *JUNE 28TH, 2009*

HIT’EM HARD CAR SHOW
At 34th and Laramie in Cicero. Show Starts at 9 to 4 PM Saturday *JULY 11, 2009*

HOT IMPORT NIGHTS
Saturday *JULY 11th*

PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C. PICNIC
Bemis Woods (Ogden & Wolf Rd.) SUNDAY *JULY 12, 2009*

UCE C.C. CAR Show
(Chicago)* JULY 18th*

DUB SHOW
McCormick Place Saturday *AUGUST 1*

ENVIOUS CAR SHOW
(Menasha, Wi) *AUGUST 1st*

SYMPLE CREATIONS
*AUGUST 8th*

SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS CAR SHOW
At Toyota Park *AUGUST 09 ,2009*

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC
*AUGUST 16th*

MEXICAN FIESTA CAR SHOW
(Milwaukee) *AUGUST 22th*

TOGETHER AND PURA FAMILIA PICNIC
At Catherine Chevalier Woods Saturday, *SEPTEMBER 05 2009*

ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC
(Chicago) *SEPTEMBER 6th*

GOODTIMES 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC
Greenfield Park, West Allis, Wisconsin 10-6pm LOWRIDER MAGAZINE Coverage!
*SEPTEMBER 20th*

FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW
Hosted by: PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C.
In Maywood IL. *AUGUST 30, 2009*

EL BARRIO CAR CLUB 20 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
Biagio! Banquets Chicago, IL Saturday, *NOVEMBER 14TH*

SUEÑOS DIVINOS CAR CLUB LOWRIDER BANQUET
In East Chicago, IN Saturday, *NOVEMBER 14TH*

SEE YOU ALL THERE THIS SUMMER AND MORE INFO. TO COME...................

See everyone at the next event!


----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hot Rod Power Tour 2009 Racine,Wi Noon till 6 Around 2000 cars and trucks

WWW.hotrod.com


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jun 7 2009, 10:05 AM~14117845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 7 2009, 07:27 AM~14117113
> *TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA PICNIC
> At Bemis Woods (Ogden Ave. & Wolf Rd.) SATURDAY JUNE 13 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 4 2009, 06:24 PM~14097266
> *Fokkin' A
> Lowrider Magazine Coverage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'll be there, 3rd year in a row


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jun 12 2009, 03:40 PM~14172960
> *I'll be there, 3rd year in a row
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 4 2009, 06:08 AM~14091194
> *Ok, riders. Here is our updated flyer:......................
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there this year


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

holla! :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

M.U.L. 5TH. ANNUAL CAR SHOW</span>
At Humbolt Park Sunday, *JUNE 28TH, 2009*

HIT’EM HARD 3rd ANNUAL CAR SHOW
At 34th and Laramie in Cicero. Show Starts at 9 to 4 PM Saturday *JULY 11, 2009*

HOT IMPORT NIGHTS
Saturday *JULY 11th*

ANIMOSITY C.C. All or Nothing Custom Car and Bike Show
Hooters Restaraunt Peoria, IL *July 11, 2009*

PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C. PICNIC
Bemis Woods (Ogden & Wolf Rd.) SUNDAY *JULY 12, 2009*

UCE C.C. CAR Show
(Chicago) *JULY 18th*

DUB SHOW
McCormick Place Saturday *AUGUST 1*

ENVIOUS CAR SHOW
(Menasha, Wi) *AUGUST 1st*

SYMPLE CREATIONS
*AUGUST 8th*

SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS CAR SHOW
At Toyota Park *AUGUST 09 ,2009*

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC
*AUGUST 16th*

MEXICAN FIESTA CAR SHOW
(Milwaukee) *AUGUST 22th*

TOGETHER AND PURA FAMILIA PICNIC
At Catherine Chevalier Woods Saturday, *SEPTEMBER 05 2009*

ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC
(Chicago) *SEPTEMBER 6th*

GOODTIMES 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC
Greenfield Park, West Allis, Wisconsin 10-6pm LOWRIDER MAGAZINE Coverage!
*SEPTEMBER 20th*

FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW
Hosted by: PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C.
In Maywood IL. *AUGUST 30, 20*09

EL BARRIO CAR CLUB 20 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
Biagio! Banquets Chicago, IL Saturday, *NOVEMBER 14TH*

SUEÑOS DIVINOS CAR CLUB LOWRIDER BANQUET
In East Chicago, IN Saturday, *NOVEMBER 14TH*

SEE YOU ALL THERE THIS SUMMER AND MORE INFO. TO COME...................

See everyone at the next event!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*THIS JUST IN*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 19 2009, 10:00 PM~14244688
> *
> 
> 
> ...













six of the sixty+ trophies for our show in peoria IL. july 11th 09- click the myspace link in my signature for details... :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

ORIGINALES PICNIC














































CANT GIVE IT ALL AWAY!

SEE YOU AT SOLITOS CAR SHOW SUNDAY!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

SOLITOS C.C. CAR SHOW























































LIVING THE LOW LIFE!!!!

JUST 6 OF OVER 100 SHOTS. ORALE


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Jul 5 2009, 10:05 AM~14384434
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

any word on the uce show july 18? I don't see any info on it


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

six of the sixty+ trophies for our show in peoria IL. july 11th 09- click the myspace link in my signature for details...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 27 2009, 03:58 PM~14315498
> *ORIGINALES PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i see a chrysler in the lineup :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 6 2009, 03:49 PM~14394007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 6 2009, 02:49 PM~14394007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: where in the hell is peoria?


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 8 2009, 03:52 PM~14415079
> *:uh: where in the hell is peoria?
> *


lol...2 1/2 hours from chi, 3 hrs from st.lou- 3 hrs from indy


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 7 2009, 03:08 PM~14404778
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! were tryin to do it big---check the link for the t-shirt designs and show info :thumbsup: we ARE having the show, despite the weather


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 21 2009, 10:47 PM~14258525
> *
> UCE C.C. CAR Show
> (Chicago) JULY 18th
> ...


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jul 12 2009, 10:22 PM~14453778
> *
> *


where will the uce c.c car show be at.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Jul 13 2009, 07:37 PM~14461790
> *where will the uce c.c car show be at.
> *


thats what I was wondering I don't see any info on it.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

ttt

135th and kedzie on broadway its at a church


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Jul 13 2009, 05:37 PM~14461790
> *where will the uce c.c car show be at.
> *


it is on 135th bettween kedzie and western. 2726 broadway blue island 60406. from 11 to 5pm and free food and drinks. so bring a freind and all peace out and thanks 4 thinking about coming


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 14 2009, 05:33 PM~14473921
> *thats what I was wondering I don't see any info on it.
> *


whats up dale the show is on 135th between kedzie and western. in blue island.60406. from 11 to 5pm. and it is not a uce car show me and my bro try and do what we can for.the churches and charities. and me and juan have stepped out of uce 4 now. no matter what me and juan are USO 4 LIFE BUT NOW WE WILL REP ALL 4 CHI TOWN. peace out my brotha


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Jul 14 2009, 08:29 PM~14476266
> *ttt
> 
> 135th and kedzie on broadway its at a church
> *


we will chill at the show homie. trying 2 keep the chi town peace. and sorry 4 not getting back 2 all sooner but i dont get on allot. and boss lady got me redoing r kitchen and u must keep momma at home happy if not there will b no lowriding at all. and i mean my lady i dont live with my moms i aint no lil kid that cant make it on my own  J/k not talking about any1 i do luv all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

seems like the ENVIOUS CC car show going to be a good one see some of u guys at that one. I'm probably be rollig in with childforsaken and a few HIGH VOLTAGE CC cats to that show repoing the CC I'm prospecting :biggrin: can't wait to kick it with u homies down that way!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jul 15 2009, 04:19 AM~14479283
> *whats up dale the show is on 135th between kedzie and western. in blue island.60406. from 11 to 5pm.  and it is not a uce car show me and my bro try and do what we can for.the churches and charities.  and me and juan have stepped out of uce 4 now. no matter what me and juan are USO 4 LIFE  BUT NOW WE WILL REP ALL 4 CHI TOWN. peace out my brotha
> *


thanks ruben!


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jul 15 2009, 02:22 AM~14479291
> *we will chill at the show homie. trying 2 keep the chi town peace. and sorry 4 not getting back 2 all sooner but i dont get on allot. and boss lady got me redoing r kitchen and u must keep momma at home happy if not there will b no lowriding at all. and i mean my lady i dont live with my moms i aint no lil kid that cant make it on my own   J/k not talking about any1 i do luv all :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



agreed a happy wife = a happy life :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 15 2009, 08:15 AM~14479780
> *seems like the ENVIOUS CC car show going to be a good one see some of u guys at that one. I'm probably be rollig in with childforsaken and a few HIGH VOLTAGE CC cats to that show repoing the CC I'm prospecting :biggrin: can't wait to kick it with u homies down that way!
> *


goodtimes will be there!


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Jul 15 2009, 08:29 AM~14480550
> *agreed a happy wife = a happy life  :biggrin:
> *


this is true but y dont they care if there man is getting pissed off from crap they do..... mayb its just me oh well she told me 2b kool and look happy boss woman has spoken long live the QUEEN...............


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 15 2009, 07:30 AM~14480143
> *thanks ruben!
> *


DONT TRIP DALE WE STILL BROTHAS


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 15 2009, 06:15 AM~14479780
> *seems like the ENVIOUS CC car show going to be a good one see some of u guys at that one. I'm probably be rollig in with childforsaken and a few HIGH VOLTAGE CC cats to that show repoing the CC I'm prospecting :biggrin: can't wait to kick it with u homies down that way!
> *


  cant wait guys, lowrider car scene really starting to come togather....hopefully next summer is even better than this summer. see you guys at the show


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 15 2009, 12:28 PM~14482869
> *goodtimes will be there!
> *


  awsome looking forward to it.....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 21 2009, 10:47 PM~14258525
> *DUB SHOW
> McCormick Place Saturday AUGUST 1
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

SYMPLE CREATIONS
AUGUST 8th

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC
AUGUST 16th

MEXICAN FIESTA CAR SHOW
(Milwaukee) AUGUST 22th

ANY MORE INFO. ON THIS EVENTS? THANKS..


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 26 2009, 02:08 PM~14586184
> *SYMPLE CREATIONS
> AUGUST 8th
> 
> ...


YEAH WHERE THEY AT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jul 26 2009, 11:50 PM~14589729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will be there


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

is there a flyer for the symple creations show?


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 1 2009, 09:15 PM~14648865
> *is there a flyer for the symple creations show?
> *


x2


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Aug 2 2009, 09:28 AM~14651603
> *x2
> *




how was the dub show?


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Aug 2 2009, 11:34 AM~14651661
> *how was the dub show?
> *


It was good the lowriders came out and were looking good the area was a little small next year maybe we can get more cars there and fill up a big room


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

_SELLING BANQUET TICKETS LET US KNOW IF YOUR READY TO JOIN US AT OUR BANQUET IT'S GOING TO BE GOOD_


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 2 2009, 11:36 PM~14656172
> *SELLING BANQUET TICKETS LET US KNOW IF YOUR READY TO JOIN US AT OUR BANQUET IT'S GOING TO BE GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


how do I get some?


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 26 2009, 02:08 PM~14586184
> *SYMPLE CREATIONS
> AUGUST 8th
> 
> ...


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

INDOOR SHOW AUGUST 9TH NOVI MI


















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


MOVE IN TIME ON SATURDAY IS 12NOON-4PM AND SUNDAY 8AM -11AM NO EXCEPTIONS!!! IF YOUR NOT IN WHEN THE DOOR CLOSES YOU WILL GIVE UP YOUR SPOT ON THE FLOOR!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jul 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14588411
> *YEAH WHERE THEY AT
> *


Mexican fiesta is at the summerfest grounds in milwaukee. I believe if you go to the website it will have directions


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

2009 CRUISE CALENDAR

April

15th Pontiac Night 
22nd GTO Night - All Years 
29th Mopar Night 

May

6th Chevy Night


Sponsored by Holz Chevrolet

13th Buick Night 
20th Mustang Night- All Years 
27th VW/Dune Buggy/Mini Cooper


Sponsored by International Autos

June

3rd Mercury Night


Sponsored by Uptown Lincoln Mercury

10th Fast and Furious


Ferrari, Porsche, Lamborghini, Tuners, and More.

17th Losers Car Club Night


Featuring Don Holliwood on the Tunes

24th AMC Night 



*** June

· 7th NSRA Car Show and Safety Check. 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. at McDonald's / BP Hwy. 36 in Waterford Wi.

July

1st Rat Rod Night


Primed Machines, all Years ,all Cars.

8th Street Rod Night


Wisconsin Street Rod Club. All Coupes and Sedans

15th Convertible Night 
22nd Camaro Night-All Years 
29th Hot Rod Roadsters


Featuring Milwaukee's Roadster Club

August

5th Low Rider Night 
12th Custom Interior NightSponsored by Kasper Auto Trim

19th Corvette Night - All years 
26th Kids Night w/Ronald


McDonald. Prizes and More!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 4 2009, 06:58 AM~14669519
> *Mexican fiesta is at the summerfest grounds in milwaukee.  I believe if you go to the website it will have directions
> *


For the Mexican fiesta show
here is the address to the summer fest grounds 200 N. Harbor Dr. Milwaukee, WI 53202 

Thanks for the support


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 4 2009, 09:24 AM~14669666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks Gotti now i know where to go


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 4 2009, 05:25 PM~14673966
> *For the Mexican fiesta show
> here is the address to the summer fest grounds 200 N. Harbor Dr. Milwaukee, WI 53202
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

4 DAYS TIL THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!! GET YOUR CAR REGISTERED SO YOU DON'T MISS OUT !!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO LOCK YOUR SPOT IN.

COME SEE KEN GRIFFY JR.'S $1,000,000 64' IMPALA AND BE THE 1ST TO SEE THE REVEL OF THE 67' MUSTANG CREATED BY WCC AND CHIP FOSSE :biggrin: 

HYRDO COMP. SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP 1ST $300,2ND $200,AND 3RD $100

MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW W/ THE FARMER BOYZ, A.O.B. , AND JOSH BORNNE

LIVE PERFORMANCES BY 
P.L. ( I'M FRESHER THEN YOU)
CODY STAGE FRIGHT
J. HARDEN

DOMESTIC 60'S, 70'S, 80'S MILD & WILD
DOMESTIC & IMPORT COMPACT MILD & WILD
LUXURY
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
MOTORCYCLE ( SPORT & CRUISER )

AND THE OFFICAL YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN AFTER-PARTY 
@ MBARGO'S NIGHT CLUB LOCATED JUST 1 EXIT SOUTH OF THE SHOW WITH 
DJ GODFATHER & DJ DONOVAN TATE $10 COVER LADIES IN FREE TILL 10:30
VIP BOTTLE SERVICE

ANY MORE QUESTIONS CALL JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)

MIDWEST AUTO EXPO
AUGUST 29,2009
3400 SOUTH SYLVANIA,AVE
STURTEVANT,WI 53177

REGISTRATION @9AM
SHOW STARTS @10AM

$15 PER PERSON 12 & OLDER
$10 FOR CAR REGISTRATION
$5 EXTRA FOR SOUND OFF

CATEGORIES
MOTORCYCLE, CUSTOM, CRUISER, MODIFIED
DOMESTIC, CUSTOM, MODIFIED, 
CLASSIC, CUSTOM, MODIFIED
LOWRIDER, CUSTOM, MODIFIED, EXOTIC
IMPORT, CUSTOM, MODIFIED, EXOTIC
SUV, CUSTOM, MODIFIED, EXOTIC
TRUCK, CUSTOM, MODIFIED, EXOTIC
SOUND OFF
S-1
S-2
S-3
S-4
BEST OF SHOW
BEST CAR CLUB

FOR MORE INFO CONTACT,,DULCE VARGAS 331.262.8780 OR
JAIOR LOPEZ 630.300.4247

2 SHOWS 1 DAY

MIDWEST BULLY EXPO
CONFLICT BULLYS, STATELINE BULLIES, B.O.E KENNELS, PURE BLUE PITS


SPONSORED BY ,,PEPSI AND MILLER LITE


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 3 2009, 11:39 AM~14659057
> *how do I get some?
> *


Did you get my PM?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 6 2009, 11:05 PM~14698955
> *Did you get my PM?
> *


yes i did thanks, been busy just haven't had a chance to call yet


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Old School Members only first annual picnic is this sunday aug 16th on 87th an Kean right off Lagrange rd and 87th. For more info you can call gator at 773 727 7533 or phil at 773 706 0934. Hope to see everyone this sunday :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Aug 10 2009, 01:47 PM~14725589
> *Old School Members only first annual picnic is this sunday aug 16th on 87th an Kean right off Lagrange rd and 87th.  For more info you can call gator at 773 727 7533 or phil at 773 706 0934. Hope to see everyone this sunday :biggrin:
> *



This Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 21 2009, 10:47 PM~14258525
> *
> OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC
> AUGUST 16th
> ...


UPDATED HERES WHATS LEFT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SUE­­NOS DIVINOS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 21 2009, 10:47 PM~14258525
> *
> 
> OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC
> ...


  UPDATE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Aug 10 2009, 01:47 PM~14725589
> *Old School Members only first annual picnic is this sunday aug 16th on 87th an Kean right off Lagrange rd and 87th.  For more info you can call gator at 773 727 7533 or phil at 773 706 0934. Hope to see everyone this sunday :biggrin:
> *



2 more days


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 14 2009, 02:20 PM~14770518
> *2 more days
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

Is their any car shows coming up in Chicago in Aug or Sept


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Old School Members Only would like to thank all the car clubs that came out sunday. The turn out was great and we are hoping next years will be even better.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Aug 17 2009, 01:02 PM~14792627
> *Old School Members Only would like to thank all the car clubs that came out sunday. The turn out was great and we are hoping next years will be even better.
> *


Thanks for a great time. Glad to see so many riders out that ween't scarred of a little rain :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Old School Members Only* Picnic
































































Til the next 1!!!


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

is UCE still havin picnic this year


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

COME CELEBRATE THE '09 LOWRIDER SEASON!

ENJOY HUNDREDS OF 09 EVENT PHOTOS ON SLIDESHOW!!!!


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

posting this for a friend of mine...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Aug 19 2009, 01:17 PM~14816669
> *is UCE still havin picnic this year
> *


no last year was a regional picnic


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW
Hosted by: PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C.
In Maywood IL. *AUGUST 30, 20*09


TOGETHER AND PURA FAMILIA PICNIC
At Catherine Chevalier Woods Saturday, *SEPTEMBER 05 2009*

ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC
(Chicago)* **CANCEL***
SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE *SEPTEMBER 6th*

GOODTIMES 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC
Greenfield Park, West Allis, Wisconsin 10-6pm LOWRIDER MAGAZINE Coverage!
*SEPTEMBER 20th*


EL BARRIO CAR CLUB 20 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
Biagio! Banquets Chicago, IL Saturday, *NOVEMBER 14TH*

SUEÑOS DIVINOS CAR CLUB LOWRIDER BANQUET
In East Chicago, IN Saturday, *NOVEMBER 14TH*


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 21 2009, 07:06 PM~14842281
> *COME CELEBRATE THE '09 LOWRIDER SEASON!
> 
> ENJOY HUNDREDS OF 09 EVENT PHOTOS ON SLIDESHOW!!!!
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Xszs0Ehoc this is the group Together playing at our lowrider banquet checkout the video its gonna be the shit


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Xszs0Ehoc this is the group playing at our lowrider banquet


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 21 2009, 07:06 PM~14842281
> *COME CELEBRATE THE '09 LOWRIDER SEASON!
> 
> ENJOY HUNDREDS OF 09 EVENT PHOTOS ON SLIDESHOW!!!!
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Xszs0Ehoc check out the band thats play at our lowrider banquet Nov 14 2009


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*<span style='colorurple'>CONTACT WALLY (219) 962-8606 LUIS (219) 805-7603*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 21 2009, 10:47 PM~14258525
> *
> 
> TOGETHER AND PURA FAMILIA PICNIC
> ...


UPDATE :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

We were thinking about throwing a stripper party on the southside if any of the other car clubs are down.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

_*2 1/2 months left get your tickets!!!*_


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style='color:red'>TICKETS AVAILABLE RESERVE TABLES EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

GOODTIMES 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC
Greenfield Park, West Allis, Wisconsin 10-6pm LOWRIDER MAGAZINE Coverage!
SEPTEMBER 20th


Does anybody know where excatly this car show is?


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: DISILLUSION C.C. IS HAVING THEIR
10TH ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW
SPONSORED BY ADVANCE AUTO PARTS
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 13 2009
FROM 11AM TO 5PM

WILL HAVE FOOD, DJ, TROPHIES FOR
'60s, '70s, '80s, '90s, BOMBS, ORIGINALS,
DONKS, BIKES, AND HOP

FUN FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY

ADVANCE AUTO PARTS IS LOCATED AT
6101 W. OGDEN AVE
CICERO, IL 60804

$10 FOR CARS $5 FOR BIKES

ALL PROCEEDS WIL GO TO JDRF
(Juvenille Diabetes Research Foundation)

FOR MORE INFO CONTACT CARLOS (CHARLIE)
@ 708-415-1898


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>_*DON"T FORGET TO GET YOUR TICKETS!!!!!!!!!!*_</span>


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

TWO WEEKS!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 8 2009, 08:47 PM~15019345
> *TWO WEEKS!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Don't forget about color and chrome in october!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*"TOGETHER" CHICAGOLAND'S #1 OLDIES R&B LATIN BAND*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l2Xszs0Ehoc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l2Xszs0Ehoc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 9 2009, 02:15 PM~15027562
> *Don't forget about color and chrome in october!
> *


What's that, a show? If so, where at and when?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

CONTACT: WALLY MARTINEZ 219-962-8606 OR LUIS RUIZ 219-805-7603


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 10 2009, 09:29 AM~15037208
> *What's that, a show?  If so, where at and when?
> *


nvm. It just got cancelled.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## twekd1 (Dec 27, 2005)

Schiller park car show!

Date: 9-27-09
Location: Schiller park metra station
Time: 10am-3pm
Cost: $10.00 and you get a free lunch ticket

1st 100 cars receive a trophy
Music, Food Vendors, Childrens activities

I will have my chrysler there hope to see some of you.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

_DON'T FORGET TO BUY YOUR BANQUET TICKET_


----------



## twekd1 (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3962104993/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3962084465/

I Had a great time at the show. Nice seeing some people from here show up.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twekd1_@Sep 28 2009, 09:23 AM~15206028
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3962104993/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3962084465/
> ...



Nice pictures bro.Saw 2 TL'S on your flickr ...I had an 02 a while back .Them some bad boys ....


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Reserve your tables Call for tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*NOVEMBER 14TH COMIN SOON..................
GET YOUR TICKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
SUENOS DIVINOS LOWRIDER BANQUET

(219) 962-8606 WALLY*


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

_DON'T FORGET TO BUY YOUR BANQUET TICKET Also Dj Montano From La Que Buena (105.1) Will Be Doing What He Do Best!_


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Sep 12 2009, 07:00 PM~15062246
> *CONTACT: WALLY MARTINEZ 219-962-8606 OR LUIS RUIZ 219-805-7603
> *


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

FOR SALE.... 61 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL , PRETTY CLEAN ALMOST NO RUST, POWER WINDOWS POWER SEATS WORK, DOORS WORK GREAT. $5,000 OR BEST OFFER


















NO MOTOR IN IT, BUT I HAVE A 460 AND AUTO TRANS THAT U CAN HAVE WITH IT.....


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

My buddy is shooting a music video for a local rap group on oct 10, 2009 at noon. The location for the video will be taking place at rainbow beach on 63rd. If anyone would like more info you can give me a call at 773 706 0934 phil...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Watch '09 Event photos on big screen Slide show!!!!!!!*


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BARRIO'S 1ST LADY_@Oct 5 2009, 08:14 PM~15276147
> *GOOD EVENING GUYS JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT TICKETS FOR EL BARRIO'S BANQUET ARE STILL AVAILABLE SO PLEASE GET YOUR TICKETS AND COME JOIN US IN CELEBRATING OUR 20TH ANNIVERSARY AND HAVE A A GOOD TIME NOW A DAYS THERE ARENT THAT MANY CLUBS OUT THERE THAT MAKE IT PAST 5 YEARS SO FOR US CELEBRATING OUR 20TH ANNIVERSARY MEANS ALOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


We are 38 days away from our BIG EVENT! :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

*EL Barrio 20th Anniversary Banquet at Biagio! (http://www.biagioevents.com) 4242 N Central Ave. Chicago, IL from 6:00pm to 1:00am 

Street Low Magazine (http://www.streetlowmagazine.com) will be covering this event for magazine coverage

DJ Montano From La Que Buena (105.1) will be mixing!

Free Valet Parking!

Dress To Impress!

$60 per person (Includes dinner and open bar)

Let us know for tickets we will NOT be selling tickets at the door
*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CELEBRATE THE '09 LOWRIDER SEASON*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUENOS DIVINOS '09 LOWRIDER BANQUET
NOVEMBER 14TH*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*:biggrin: SUENOS DIVINOS LOWRIDER BANQUET
NOVEMBER 14TH*


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

_*DEADLINE TO BUY TICKETS NOVEMBER 1 *_


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>Dj AND LIVE BAND!!!!!!!!!
Dinner AND OPEN BAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CONTACT WALLY FOR TICKETS AND INFO.............
(219) 962-8606 OR (219) 487-1011*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 3 2009, 05:18 PM~15551145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks like i gotta get a trailer :0


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 3 2009, 04:18 PM~15551145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: cant wait last show was bad ass


----------

